# i need to know..(how to reproduce this effect)!



## angelito1189 (Jan 17, 2012)

im sorry, im new here, sorry if im not post in the correct please but a i would like to know what presets need to use for get this effect! the picture took it by a friend and he used lightroom but he doesnt want to give me the preset!! help the picture is this one: 

http://subefotos.com/ver/?1a026608753d0e0cdc35552c4c554a7eo.jpg


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 18, 2012)

angelito, welcome to the forums. I changed the title of your post to make it more informative for our readers.


----------



## angelito1189 (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks pleaseee help :(


----------



## Japanguy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm maybe an exposure gradient, using the brush to handle the sides? To be honest it doesn't look very difficult to reproduce...


----------

